# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Αναζήτηση σχηματικού για PSU από HP Designjet 1050C.

## Thansavv

Καλησπέρα,
Ψάχνω να βρώ το σχηματικό από το τροφοδοτικό του παραπάνω εκτυπωτή / Plotter μπας και καταφέρω  και το φτιάξω. Το μοντέλο του τροφοδοτιού έιναι DPS-386AP. Έχω βρεί service manual του μηχανήματος, αλλά δεν υπάρχει το σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού. 
Ο εκτυπωτής δουλεύει 3,4,5 λεπτά και μετά σβήνει. Έχει ένα κουμπί Power και όταν τα πατάς ξεκινάει ο εκτυπωτής. Όταν το ξεπατάς μπαίνει σε κατάσταση standby και το τροφοδοτικό βγάζει μόνο -15V(και ανάβει ένα κόκκινο led). Όταν λειτουργεί βγάζει +24V, +3.3V ,+5V, -15v. Όταν σβήσει (μετά από λίγα λεπτά), σταματάει η παραγωγή αυτών των τάσεων και μόνο η -15v παραμένει. Είναι δηλαδή σα να ξεπατάς το power και μπαίνει σε standby. Αν μόλις σβήσει, περιμένεις 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα και πατήσεις πάλι το power, τότε ξεκινάει, λειτουργεί για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα, και πάλι σβήνει. Αν περιμένεις περισσότερο από 10sec ,τότε λειτουργεί πάλι για 2-3 λεπτά.
Απ' όσο έχω καταλάβει , δεν οφείλεται σε κάποιο σήμα ελέγχου (P.G) ή στο διακόπτη, ούτε σε αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας κάποιου στοιχείου. 
Δεν περιμένω φυσικά απάντηση για το που είναι το πρόβλημα, αφού δεν μπορείτε να το δείτε το τροφοδοτικό, αλλά για οποιαδήποτε ιδέα ευχαριστώ... :Smile: 
Επισυνάπτω και μια πρόχειρη φωτογραφία του τροφοδοτικού...

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φιλε δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα μπορει να εχουν προβλημα οι ηλεκτρολητικοι δες αυτον που σημαδεψα μηπως ειναι φουσκομενος και αλλαξετον με μεγαλυτερη ταση αλλα ιδια χωριτικοτητα
 αλλα στους 105 celsiou
HP.jpg

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Πριν μερικά χρόνια σε HP Plotter με βλάβη τροφοδοτικού , αντικατέστησα το τροφοδοτικό. 

Αυτά τα μεγαλούτσικα , δυο προβλήματα βγάζουν , τροφοδοτικό και κύριο ιμάντα . 
Το κόστος του τροφοδοτικού , δεν ήταν κάτι το τρομερό σαν ανταλλακτικό  , σημερινά λεφτά γύρω στα 200€ .

----------


## Thansavv

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά...
Τελικά ένα πυκνωτής tantalum 15uF/25V έκανε τη φασαρία. Ήταν στη γραμμή των 5volt, και μετά από 2-3 λεπτά άρχιζε να εμφανίζει βραχυκύκλωμα. Από 900ma που διέρεε τη γραμμή των 5V, το ρεύμα άρχιζε σταδιακά να αυξάνεται μέχρι τα 2.5Α και μετά έκοβε το τροφοδοτικό. Δεν ήταν τελικά το πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικό αλλά στο motherboard του plotter. Στην φωτογραφία (φώτο-χάλια), αλλάχτηκε δοκιμαστικά με ηλεκτρολυτικό 22uF/35V μέχρι να έρθει η παραγγελιά... Τώρα είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου και την μεθοδικότητα σου .. Μπράβο άξιος ..

----------


## Thansavv

Thanks Κυριάκο. Άμα έβρισκα τις βλάβες και πιο γρήγορα καλά θα ήτανε  :Blushing: ....

Μια ερώτηση τώρα που το θυμήθηκα...
Ενώ οι άλλοι πυκνωτές (tantalum) εκεί γύρω τριγύρω είχαν "ονομασίες" π.χ.  c123, c502, c525 κλπ, ο συγκεκριμένος είχε rc456... Είναι κάτι διαφορετικό?

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω φίλε,  η λεπτομέρεια που ψάχνεις , είναι κρυμμένη στο σχέδιο που δεν έχει κανένας μας.

Μπορεί να σημαίνει ειδική ανοχή θερμοκρασίας , ή  "ακόμα ακόμα"  και μάρκα ( προτίμηση κατασκευαστή)

----------

